# Wtf is a "Crux" anyway?



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't find any real info on Wikifur or Google, so I'm asking you, fellow furfags.

Wtf are Cruxes?
Are they a mix of some kind? 
Some fan-species made from scratch and Beetlejuice influence? 
What?

I'm curious, and I thought about drawing V as one out of boredom, but I can't find _shit_ on them.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they're some species someone made on Second Life, but that's all I know about them.


----------



## Takara Pearl (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, only place I've ever heard of them is in SL. Something from someone's head.


----------



## protocollie (Oct 20, 2009)

mutation industries on sl thought them up. i think they're pretty much stretched out creepy foxes with kangaroo tails.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 20, 2009)

Only Crux I'm familiar with is the Crux Terminatus, but that's based off latin crux which means a cross.  So it might be people pretending to be intelligent by going for fancy words, like "Oh I'm too elite to say "mixed" Crux sounds _so_ much better anyways."


----------



## Jelly (Oct 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Only Crux I'm familiar with is the Crux Terminatus, but that's based off latin crux which means a cross.  So it might be people pretending to be intelligent by going for fancy words, like "Oh I'm too elite to say "mixed" Crux sounds _so_ much better anyways."



Its kind of unique.
Not really a definable hybrid, more like a fox that fell in a wheat thresher.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

A term that people should be sliced up for using :V


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

protocollie said:


> mutation industries on sl thought them up. i think they're pretty much stretched out creepy foxes with kangaroo tails.



Odd. Very, very... odd.
Yes @ DA.


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I can't find any real info on Wikifur or Google, so I'm asking you, fellow furfags.
> 
> Wtf are Cruxes?



I dunno, but if you find a slutty one you can have a whore-crux

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2009)

Pulled from Kit's Collegiate Ass:
crux (1): A constellation in the Western arrangement, known as the Cross.
       (2): A central point or main principle of a larger subject


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 20, 2009)

A crux is a made up species. I remember seeing a pink one done by Beast Cub, while at AC. To be honest I don't know exactly what it is, the composite parts.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 20, 2009)

Crab-unicorn-fox, maybe?



Aden said:


> I dunno, but if you find a slutty one you can have a whore-crux


http://www.instantrimshot.com/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2009)

IT'S A MONSTER!


----------



## Takoto (Oct 20, 2009)

From what I can gather from the other posts... a fantasy/made-up character xD


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/malluch Designed them as a made up species, and ended up creating them in SecondLife. They're meant to have a somewhat insane personality. Malluch used to have more info up before he took down about everything for personal reasons. The image used in the wikifur article was drawn by him of course.


----------



## Stahi (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Wtf is a "Crux" anyway?


http://crux.nu/


> CRUX is a lightweight, i686-optimized Linux distribution targeted at experienced Linux users. The primary focus of this distribution is keep it simple, which is reflected in a straightforward tar.gz-based package system, BSD-style initscripts, and a relatively small collection of trimmed packages. The secondary focus is utilization of new Linux features and recent tools and libraries. CRUX also has a ports system which makes it easy to install and upgrade applications.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I can't find any real info on Wikifur or Google, so I'm asking you, fellow furfags.
> 
> Wtf are Cruxes?
> Are they a mix of some kind?
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux  This I guess.

Or

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux_(disambiguation)  Perhaps one of these.


----------



## Stahi (Oct 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux



Already beat you to it, lol.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/malluch Designed them as a made up species, and ended up creating them in SecondLife. They're meant to have a somewhat insane personality. Malluch used to have more info up before he took down about everything for personal reasons. The image used in the wikifur article was drawn by him of course.



^


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2009)

0.o;

I get on SL every so often - someone told me it was like... A person with no sexual identity, you couldn't tell what they were. 

But then, I don't really know.


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://www.instantrimshot.com/



I am still so sorry


----------



## Shino (Oct 21, 2009)

If I remember Stabby's description, it is basically a hybrid of two species (which I can't remember) plus "the crap from the drain in your sink".

It was a lot funnier when she explained it, though.

Meh. *walks away*


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

cruz is a problem: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crux


----------



## Azure (Oct 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> I dunno, but if you find a slutty one you can have a whore-crux
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


*slaps you*

GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF MAN!


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 21, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> cruz is a problem: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crux


Cruz is a program: http://cruzapp.com/


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

i hit z instead of X... "the crux of the problem" or somethign like that


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> *slaps you*
> 
> GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF MAN!



I SAID I WAS SORRY


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> I am still so sorry


Are you sorry enough to perform seppuku? :V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 22, 2009)

THEY'RE HELLA HOT, THAT'S WHAT.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol. People using dictionary definitions for furry terminology.

Thanks, guys, though.
I understand a little better, even if the idea is still kind if vague. But can't be helped if the creator of the species themself is vague about it.


----------



## lunarfox513 (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, I hope I'm not to late, but unless I missed something there didn't seem to be a good specific answer to the original question. I'm a Crux in SL and naturally I get asked this question allot, thankfully I have come across a handy little notecard explaining just about everything:



> So, you have found your way into the Crux way of life, or just found them around and are fucking confused...
> 
> First to understand the crux you must understand their definition.   By the english Dictionary, Crux means: "A Puzzling Thing."  Now that we understand that, we can continue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 30, 2009)

this is a crux. it's from second life.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2009)

When I read crux it instantly makes me thing crutch in crotch.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 30, 2009)

Look man, y'all oughtta just be thankful this thread isn't about rule 34 of the passion of the christ (though some argue that movie is its own rule 34) and that it's just another pretentious "original idea" from another pretentious furry who bawleets everything.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

A hot piece of ass.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this is a crux. it's from second life.



That is also a springdale. :>
She comes to our furmeets. <3 Cool person.


... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK DOUBLE POST.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2009)

Yo, what up, necro?!


----------



## darzoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Isn't a crux some thing from Harry Potter?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2009)

...BITCHES!!!


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 30, 2009)

THEY'RE STILL HELLA HOT.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 30, 2009)

darzoz said:


> Isn't a crux some thing from Harry Potter?



Didn't you read previous posts?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 30, 2009)

I just Googled it and this is what I found http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/crux


----------



## darzoz (Dec 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Didn't you read previous posts?


Pfffft..! No.

Probably should have done that..


----------



## sleep_element (Dec 8, 2009)

Gosh, does nobody read threads anymore?  They just read the first post then throw in their two cents whether they have a clue or not?

I mean, all you people posting links to like wikipedia and the like, was it not as apparent to you as it was to me, from the OP that she had already tried google fu? Thus in coming up with nothing she came to us?

Also, people saying "Oh this is a term people should be in someway punished for using". Well calm down. It isn't some new term to describe any old hybrid, it is a the name of a specific species. 

Which is another thing I would think clear by the context of the original post.

What, do you guys just read the name of the Topic and post whatever the first thing is that comes to mind?


----------



## general_hazard (Dec 8, 2009)

the only place ive heard of a crux were in some books about demons,and apparently its the one place where the humans universe and the demons universe connect.hope i helped


----------



## Lord-Typhon (May 31, 2010)

lunarfox513 said:


> Um, I hope I'm not to late, but unless I missed something there didn't seem to be a good specific answer to the original question. I'm a Crux in SL and naturally I get asked this question allot, thankfully I have come across a handy little notecard explaining just about everything:
> 
> So, you have found your way into the Crux way of life, or just found  them around and are fucking confused...
> 
> ...



Sadd part is that i have that notecard myself as well.   It's only partly right.  Yes Malluch made them genderless, but if you read his original notecards on them, it is in appearance only.  The whole thing between spy and true Crux not to mention copybotting is why Malluch left Second Life.  The only true part in the whole notecard is the thing about the insanity.  Cruxes are mainly creatures of chaos, created through mutation and alchemy (which is why you drink from a bottle just to get the avatar).  There is nothing that says they can or can not have a gender, and the whole thing is left open to interpretation.

Now lets look at this example.   There is a crux on SL, that is highly accepted by the Crux community at large there, as a true crux.  Does he have a insanity, yes but it's not a obvious one.  So his behaviour is quite sane most of the time.   However he does have a gender, and is much taller then a normal crux.  These last two are played up from the mutated aspect of the species, where you can't predict the results and say there all genderless end of question.

Odd part is that particular Crux is in fact, me.  My statements also reflect my own personal research in to, as well as talks with those I have made friends with in the various crux groups as well.  However I do not claim to have the final say of it, as Malluch did leave it all open to interpretation.  With no official notes going one way or the other.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

Dammit I've fucking had it with necroposting, is it so difficult to read how old a thread actually is?


----------



## foxmusk (May 31, 2010)

well hey there, i see this is a "necro" thread B]


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Necromancy is pretty kewl


----------



## Atrak (May 31, 2010)

I was about to reply, too.



HarleyRoadkill said:


> well hey there, i see this is a "necro" thread B]



And it's roadkill, even.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

I don't know. Crux has to be something imaginary.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I don't know. Crux has to be something imaginary.


An avatar made for Second Life.


----------



## foxmusk (May 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was about to reply, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's roadkill, even.



i know, i'm rather enjoying this <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Necromancy is pretty kewl


Don't encourage the newfags dammit.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> An avatar made for Second Life.


Oh. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Don't encourage the newfags dammit.


Sarcasm Gator, sarcasm, I don't encourage this


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Cruxes are whores.  Whorecruxes.  Like what Voldemort used to stay alive (ha, ha, ha, ha, stayin' aliiiiiiiiiiiiii) [No, I don't like that song]


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> I dunno, but if you find a slutty one you can have a whore-crux
> 
> *hangs head in shame*



That is either the best or the worst pun I have ever heard.

By the way, congrats on the 6 month necro.

inb4 lock.


----------



## Shima Muurine (May 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> I dunno, but if you find a slutty one you can have a whore-crux
> 
> *hangs head in shame*



Amazing. You have my congratulations.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow. Massive necro is massive.


----------

